# Books to cling to



## Rich Koster (Apr 14, 2009)

If you were only allowed to have 3 books besides your Bible, which ones would you hold on to?


----------



## StormSaxon (Apr 14, 2009)

Institutes of the Christian Religion - Calvin
Pilgrim's Progress - Bunyan
The Federalist Papers - Hamilton, Madison, Jay


----------



## christiana (Apr 14, 2009)

The Christian in Complete Armor, Gurnall
Holiness, J.C. Ryle
The Existence and Attributes of God, Charnock


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2009)

Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices by Thomas Brooks

Death of Death by John Owen

A Quest for Godliness by J.I. Packer


----------



## Idelette (Apr 14, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices by Thomas Brooks
> 
> Death of Death by John Owen
> 
> A Quest for Godliness by J.I. Packer



Precious Remedies is wonderful!!!!!! I might chose that one as well!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2009)

A big thanks to Ligon Duncan for recommending to me via Radio.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 14, 2009)

1. Complete Works of William Shakespeare in one volume
2. Desiring God
3. Pilgrim's Progress


----------



## christianyouth (Apr 15, 2009)

^
Those three would be HARD to beat.

Here's mine :

1. Walden by Thoreau
2. The Imitation of Christ by Thomas a Kempis 
3. The Life of God in the Soul of Man by Hengry Scougal


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 15, 2009)

Wuthering Heights Emily Bronte 
Chosen by God R. C. Sproul
Systematic Theology Louis Berkhof 

or I would just hang on really tight to my Kindle which would have all the books I wanted on it!


----------



## dbroyles (Apr 15, 2009)

1. My 1813 copy of the WCF.
2. My 1929 Scottish Psalter.
3. My journal (1994-2009).


----------



## DonP (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope we are talking along with the Bible 

Then I Think Christina has the set for me that one can chew on long and hard. 

Unless maybe I could count Owen's Works as one book. 

Any of you have the 6 vol Morning Exercises at Cripplegate? Awesome sermons that were supposed to be a 1/2 every morning as parishoners wanted more feeding. You can't read through most any of them in less than an hour. 

Some of the most heavenly words you can ever hear. 

I highly recommend these to all


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 15, 2009)

I forgot about Valley of Vision. Would really want that one and Mornings and Evening by Spurgeon.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 15, 2009)

Institutes of the Christian religion.......Calvin
City of God............. Augustine
Bondage of the Will........Luther


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 15, 2009)

_The Purpose Driven Life_ - Warren
_Self Esteem: The New Reformation_ - Schuller
_Power of Positive Thinking_ - Peale
_Our Kind of People_ - C. Peter Wagner

Oops! "Hold on to" . . . not put in a hole in the ground. Never mind.

Calvin's _Institutes of the Chrisitian Religion_
A Brakel's _Christian's Reasonable Service_
Owen's _Death of Death_


----------



## Ivan (Apr 15, 2009)

_Pilgrim's Progress_ --- John Bunyan
Calvin's _Institutes of the Chrisitian Religion_
_Morning and Evening _ --- Charles Spurgeon


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 15, 2009)

Ivan, I couldn't make up my mind between Owen and _Pilgrim's Progress_. Honestly, I would love to take_ Pilgrim's Progress_ with me too.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 15, 2009)

_Pilgrim's Progress_ is one of those books that you keep finding in it more and more.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 15, 2009)

Institutes - Calvin
Bondage of the Will - Luther
The works of Johnathan Edwards (only two volumes) 

that makes 3 right


----------



## nicnap (Apr 15, 2009)

Too hard...I typed and re-typed at least eight times. I give up; I can't narrow it to just three. Hmmm...


----------



## Jon 316 (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree, this is waaaaaay too tough! 

ok right now it would be...

Knowing God J.I Packer
Morning and Evening: Charles Spurgeon
Foundations of the Faith: James Montgomery Boice


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 15, 2009)

Three Forms of Unity
Matthew Henry's Concise Commentary
Berkhof's "Manual of Christian Doctrine"


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Apr 15, 2009)

à Brakel's The Christian's Reasonable Service
The Marrow of Modern Divinity with Notes by Thomas Boston
The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification by Walter Marshall


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't do it, but one of the three would be a one-volume Matthew Henry Commentary on the whole Bible.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 15, 2009)

The Sovereignty of God by A.W Pink
The New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith by Robert Reymond
My Hymnal (I cant remember the name of it but it's wonderful)

What would having my Bible and the other two books if i didnt have a book to guide my worship


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 19, 2009)

1. Institutes of the Christian Religion by Calvin
2. Economy of the Covenants by Witsius
3. Commentary on the whole Bible by John Gill


----------



## christiana (Apr 19, 2009)

John Newton, the slave trader/author of Amazing Grace stated that if he would only be allowed one book along with his bible it would most certainly have to be The Christian in Complete Armour by William Gurnall. If you've never read it, dont linger in doing so! It is one of those books we benefit from over and over through the years!


----------



## Houchens (Apr 19, 2009)

Amen to the "Valley of Vision!" It is my FAVORITE! Thanks~


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 19, 2009)

Not easy to make a choice, but I guess it would have to be:

John Calvin, Institutes of the Christian Religion
Thomas Watson, A Body of Divinity
A.A.Hodge, The Westminster Confession: A Commentary


----------



## Richard King (Apr 19, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Wuthering Heights Emily Bronte
> Chosen by God R. C. Sproul
> Systematic Theology Louis Berkhof
> 
> or I would just hang on really tight to my Kindle which would have all the books I wanted on it!




yea Kindle! that solves the problem.


----------



## LeeD (Jun 26, 2009)

Reviving an older thread...

Pilgrim's Progress
Foxe's Book of Martyrs
Morning and Evening


----------

